# First Picture on the Board



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope this is up to par.

I would love to hear what you guys have to say!


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

here are some more...
the purple flower is from my D200 the others are from my N75 when i was just getting started 

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Most definitely better than par. Very nice. The first one is a bit distracting with the watermark but still nice. The purple is a beauty. I too have a D200 and really enjoy shooting with it. Keep'em coming and welcome again.
James


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

here is another thank you for the kind words


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

one more


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i think i'm going to go back to my point and shoot.

you were that good when you were just getting started??? oh goodness, i have so much work to do!

in case you can't tell, i think they're beautiful photos Trey. i love the colours and the compositions. the backgrounds seem to enhance, not distract which is great.

i love the partial views of flowers, always have. the difference with yours is, you have something else going on in each one... a second point of interest that does not take anything away from the main point of interest, but rather, gives the whole image added character.

i did that with one of my weed (dandelion) pics this morning... it suddenly dawned on me there there was more interest when i included usually unseen parts of the flower in the photo. now i just need to work on getting them into the right focus point. lol

i can't wait to see more of your photos. thanks for sharing these.

rosesm


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

wow thanks...it comes from many nights of staying up too late studying pictures in books and reading how the photography visualized the image...most of all i have found take your time to set up the shot...don't be afraid to look for the unseen...does that make sense?...on of the greatest thinks i have read is you want your image to please the eye totally however you goal subject should always draw your eye back


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Trey.

The first shot and the rose really don't do much for me. You made excellent use of soft light in these. I really like the last one, It's almost like an astronomical abstract as much as a floral shot. Excellent color. Nicely done.


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks boss....comming from you that is a wonderfull compliment....


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Those are great! Looks like you spelled your name differently each time in the watermark??? Macro is all about details ;-)

- I just have to give you a hard time. These are wonderful images. Welcome to the board.


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

wow it must have been a late night..lol...you are right


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome to the board BTW. Keep those pics coming!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

samurai_ag said:


> thanks boss....comming from you that is a wonderfull compliment....


You don't have to call him boss on the board. Mr. Brown will do.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I love the purple flower. Welcome aboard, and keep 'em coming.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Looks like you spelled your name differently each time in the watermark???*

Well, he got it right on the job application. Grayfish your are killing me


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Very nice shots......Looking forward to seeing more....BTW His highness works also.....:biggrin:


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

i think i was in a hurry to post that one to my website...never noticed....but you know how those Aggies are...


----------

